# Safest Rope to Use Around Power Lines?



## ANALOGBOB (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi
Don't plan on working around hydro lines ever...... but I'm just curious what would be the safest rope to use around hydro lines just the same???


----------



## clearance (Apr 17, 2006)

ANALOGBOB said:


> Hi
> Don't plan on working around hydro lines ever...... but I'm just curious what would be the safest rope to use around hydro lines just the same???


Welcome to the sight, I assume you work in the movie industry, anyways, to answer your question, short answer, it doesn't matter, no rope is safe to work around power. No rope is dielectrically tested and certified to be such by anyone. You may hear different, whatever, I am BC Hydro certified to level 4 power system safety, a certified utility arborist.


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 17, 2006)

So long as its clean and dry your at LESS risk. But like clearance said your better off staying away PERIOD. Just a small amount of dirt on the jacket of the rope, dust, is enough to let electricty track down and go to ground through you.


----------



## chris_girard (Apr 20, 2006)

Nylon is the best line to use near electricity.


----------



## JJackson (Apr 20, 2006)

Clean and Dry, but as metioned stay away from the lines. Have put a few throw lines across the lines, clean and dry still applies, but best to avoid. We have personally tested pole pruners, and a new tested pole will fail just because of the dust built up form storage, just like the bull said just a little can cause it to fail.


----------



## pitkas (Apr 20, 2006)

Stay Away from those lines. They can arc out and nail you if you are around the right voltage. If there is a slight potential to ground through your rope, it will be ugly. Play it safe call the utility.


----------



## jmack (Apr 23, 2006)

clearance said:


> Welcome to the sight, I assume you work in the movie industry, anyways, to answer your question, short answer, it doesn't matter, no rope is safe to work around power. No rope is dielectrically tested and certified to be such by anyone. You may hear different, whatever, I am BC Hydro certified to level 4 power system safety, a certified utility arborist.


excellent reply


----------



## Sprig (May 3, 2006)

Excellent replies, I especially like the knowledge that you can become dead from a distance. From what I have heard electricity can jump in the right conditions (sweaty you.....high tension lines) making you a part of the circuit, like the one armed fool's story I was just told as I write here. Around 1979, in Fort Erie Ontario, guy was having fun *ahem* and he and his friends decide to climb one of Can/Us powerline towers and check out the view (my guess). Nearing the top close to the lines he got arced from a few feet and it melted his forearm off to the elbow....:jawdrop: 
The person telling me this is sitting here and is from there. The vision this has created is a guy climbing with a sweat covered rope (ya well I guess some don't sweat) starting his saw too close to a line, not pretty) and making a beauty loop. Bottom line is respect powerlines with the utmost caution, stay away till a trained pro is there.
Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 3, 2006)

Electrical Power Thread


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (May 22, 2006)

I've heard that New England Ropes is releasing a new double braid rope for use around high tension lines....it's 5/8" with an aluminum core and copper jacket.  Comes with a liter of Canadian Club and a gurney. No warranty on it though....

opcorn:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like the safest rope to use around power lines is the one that ties up the amatuers and keeps them away from powerlines!


----------

